

We are Live From Apple’s iPhone 5S Announcement  - sunasra
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/10/live-blog-from-apples-iphone-5s-announcement/

======
baldfat
Personally I enjoy the twit.tv coverage since they don't consider themselves
to serious and most of the time it is fairly light and funny.

I wish they would bring back the puppets!

------
evanw
Anybody have a raw URL for the official video stream?

~~~
jlgaddis
There isn't one, according to the linked page.

------
samstave
Some of the language is so APple marketing heavy it makes me ill. :)

"Beautifully unapologetically plastic" \-- What does this even mean.

"The new cases are soft and cool" \-- Why is this a talking point? Oh -
because Apple now wants into the multi-billion dollar phone case market, it
would seem. And, they will make plastic cases in china for $.02 and sell them
to me for $19.99

------
samstave
Do any of the new iPhones have less NSA integration?

------
RobotCaleb
is it too much to ask for these stupid live update pages to add content at the
bottom? At least as an option for viewing.

------
damniatx
Can't wait for the Magic!

